# Why do you update?



## Dru (Nov 15, 2011)

This may sound like an odd question, but I was curious why some keep their systems updated to the latest version.

I used to keep ontop of the latest version of everything, but over time, I guess it has seemed like more of a headache then its worth.

For example, I am on 9.0 RC1 at the moment, and I don't think I will bother updating to the upcoming Release. RC1 works perfectly here, this is complete sweetness. On the other hand, typically my mental thought process tells me to update to the Release.

Is it from a security standpoint, or is it mostly features to why you update? Isn't really an important question, I was just wondering.

May not quite be off-topic, but I stuck it here, since its nothing too technical.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 15, 2011)

You could always look at what has changed between releases to determine if it's worth the work updating.  Sometimes it's not.  On the other hand, if you lag too far behind security fixes won't be available to you and ports stop working well.


----------



## Bobbla (Nov 15, 2011)

So far I have only done if for features, or because something went wrong and I had to do something that required reinstall. I am assuming you are talking about FreeBSD?

The only server I have at the moment is a file server with FreeBSD, the rest are desktops with Windows XP or 7. Windows have that automatic update feature so its less hassle to update. The file server gets updates when there is a feature I need/want, but it usually takes more time to install/update so I don't do it quite so often. I usually update around the big releases, if I get myself a web server I might update more often.


----------



## vertexSymphony (Nov 15, 2011)

Bugfixes & optimizations anyone? that's not a minor thing


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 15, 2011)

Your on a future release. maybe you want to update it when 9 steps out of beta.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

On my desktop I update "because I can", so what if it breaks? My data is on my servers & backed up, and a new install is done so fast it's not much of a hassle (Not that I've needed to reinstall since the 4.x days, and most of that was due to my incompetence).


----------



## Dru (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the answers guys.

I almost think its version numbers, which get me going, but most of the time, it ends up feeling unneeded in the end.

I'm kinda odd. With FreeBSD I feel inclined to update to the latest, but as far as Windows, the first thing I kill is auto updates, and never bother with them at all. Also as bad as it may sound, security isn't even on my radar. Not just because I think I'm safe with FreeBSD, though there is some security through obscurity, but I don't run anti-virus, or any other anti-whatever on Windows.

FreeBSD always performs rock solid, with whatever I run ontop of it, version aside. I guess I was looking for some reasoning, in a way. Much appreciated.


----------



## Alt (Nov 16, 2011)

I update my ports/do portmaster only in 2 cases: got vulnerability (portaudit says), or need new version of something to run something.. For base system there is additional reason - moving from an RC to Release. No just-for-fun updating xD


----------

